# PREGNANT?? - Due mid June - Late July - BBC RADIO



## Mel

I'm writing from Sparklab Productions, an independent radio production company in Manchester.
We have been commissioned by BBC Radio 5 Live to produce an exciting project looking at the experience of pregnancy and we are looking for women to take part in this bold radio event. Bump Club is an ambitious six-month project that is one of 5 Live's top priorities for the 2013 schedule.
It will include live interviews on the Tony Livesey Show, plus 6 one-hour special programmmes.We are aware that pregnancy is one of the biggest changes in a woman's life.
For every woman it is a unique journey of discovery filled with both excitement and anxiety. Bump Club will follow 10 women through their pregnancy to open up discussions on a wide-range of issues related to pregnancy and birth. Whether it is planning the birth or dealing with hospitals, morning sickness or the role of dads, BBC Radio 5 live will follow these women as they negotiate the various experiences of pregnancy.

We want to share the exciting milestones but don't want to shy away from the difficult times too. 
We are also aware that there are many contributing factors that affect a woman's experience of pregnancy. We are therefore looking for a cross-section of women from throughout the UK to take part in this project and to share their experiences with BBC Radio 5 live listeners.We are looking for women that are due to give birth from mid-June to early July to take part in the project. We would be looking to keep in touch with each woman throughout their pregnancy up until the birth. 
Each woman would be asked to take part in both pre-recorded interviews and live chats for the Tony Livesey Show. There will also be a series of 6 one-hour specials to go out on Sunday mornings between May and June. 
The whole project will culminate with Tony Livesey presenting a live show from a busy maternity ward in mid-June. In addition to the interviews we would also be keen for the women, if possible, to keep audio or written diaries that we could also potentially use for the project.I would be extremely grateful if you could help in some way to put us in contact with women that may be interested in taking part in this ground breaking project. I look forward to answering your questions about the project or what we are looking for.Many thanks,Lisa Needham[email protected]


----------



## Mel

The series is now 6 weeks in and doing really well. 

I wanted to contact you again because this coming Tuesday 5 Live are going to be broadcasting from an IVF clinic and we're going to be following this up on our Tuesday night Bump Club programme. 

We would really love to have as a guest a woman who is currently pregnant after going through IVF to take part in the show and I wondered whether one of the lovely members on FF would be abale to help.

Many thanks and I look forward to hearing from you.

Lisa 

Lisa NeedhamMob: +44 7725 470 360[email protected]


----------

